# London roofer says no



## london (Apr 22, 2011)

I am getting tired. Everyone wants a new roof and they expect to get it for free. I don't understand why they want quality on top of that.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Its getting the same up here, but i keep plugging away, i wont drop my price as much as they want me too so i just move on.
I just hope theres enough of the quality first customers to keep me going.
Regards
Dave


----------



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

london said:


> I am getting tired. Everyone wants a new roof and they expect to get it for free. I don't understand why they want quality on top of that.


 
Welcome to the club!


----------



## alish (Jun 16, 2011)

The cusotmer always want to get the best thing with the least price . Just take relax .


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

But generally goes with the worst and the cheapest. It's all to common. they go with joe blow the roofer because he is the cheapest. Then a few years down the road they have problems. We generally are not the cheapest, but we pride our self on quality of installation. Damn near anyone can install a EPDM it might look like crap but it will be there, at least for a few years. I was very happy late last week I ran a proposal over to a customer we have done work for before. They said they had one other estimate and it was much cheaper. Then low and behold they started asking me questions. I gladly answered. Come to find out speedy joe down the road had quoted them a cap sheet of flintlastic, where I had quoted a iso base, 60 mil epdm or 60 mil M/A TPO. They made the informed and right decision IMO to go with our spec. I mean come on a cap sheet of flintlastic over a living area? Very very wrong.


----------



## london (Apr 22, 2011)

What can we do ?


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

Do nothing, Not every customer is "your customer".


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

People are the same the world round.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

The same is happening here. Many of the manufacturers here have their own install crews who undercut anyone else using the product. This is the result.


----------



## london (Apr 22, 2011)

I am trying to pay attention to what is happening, and I think many professionals will agree with my conclusion. I can only speak for London , UK. 

Here, in London, we have to compete with business people (middleman) - not roofers or builders. I am pointing out the adverts we get in London ; 

Do you need a roofer or a plumber ? We are no plumbers or roofers but we can put you in touch with plumbers, builders, roofers and Taliban. I don't think its fair play. I am old fashion and I prefer to compete with roofers.

I asked : What can we do ? I don't know about you guys, but I work for a small building company from London, we can't afford to have adverts on TV, radio, newspapers, etc. 

I have 2 options ; crying and dying or fighting for survival.The third is my favorite ; 
What do you think ? 

regards


----------



## london (Apr 22, 2011)

I work for http://www.robuild.co.uk/ if that helps


----------



## caliroofer (Feb 15, 2011)

Reputation and good references are not as good as they used to be. The dollar or pound is driving force behind everything.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

london said:


> I am getting tired. Everyone wants a new roof and they expect to get it for free. I don't understand why they want quality on top of that.


It's hard. I had to bow out of the biz for a while. 
I was competing with General Contractors and Illegals. 
They totally killed the market. 

They'd give someone a roof at "cost" (labor & materials) just so they could get a Siding and/or 
Window job out of the customer and that left Specialists like me out of another job. 

I said no to the whole deal for a few years. But, I'm getting ready to go back now. 
Over here, it's beginning to pick up again. I have to strike while it's hot. 

Stay strong and remember, the cream always rises to the top London.


----------



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

It ultimately comes down to sales. Not the kind of sales that many think of when they think of car sales but professional sales where you dress like a pro, prove your experience, quality, references, etc. and let the potential customer know they are dealing with a pro. Then, strengthen closing skills. As long as you are doing quality and honest work, you deserve to be paid accordingly. You have to present your confidence in a strong way to potential customers.

Many contractors look at the idea of selling as sleazy. Sure it can be and often is, if the person doing the selling is missing the above points. On the other hand, a pro contractor with good selling skills (even if taking a sales course is needed) should be able to get more work at higher $. 

Remember that anytime a contractor meets with a potential customer, someone will be sold. Potential customers are always selling the contractor on why they should work for little profit. The strongest seller will win. Don't be afraid to get strong with potential customers and point out why they should do business with you.


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

Its really hard to make them understand that they should not compromise quality for just a few bucks. But I agree, its really hard to make them understand such a simple logic.


----------



## london (Apr 22, 2011)

I think we all should get together and fight back, at least to make the potential customers understand what is happening.


----------



## DeltaGB (Apr 11, 2012)

Have you tried joining sites such as MyBuilder - Rated People etc - or are these the middle guys you're on about?


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

DeltaGB said:


> Have you tried joining sites such as MyBuilder - Rated People etc - or are these the middle guys you're on about?


 
Tried rated people but we no longer spend money on advertising all our money is spent on SEO, all our inquires are found organically by Google or recommended


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

Ya all are like that we have to be patient in our job. Don't get tensed COOL


_______________________________________
remodel California


----------



## How'd that get there (Sep 22, 2010)

*Lots of theories*

I wonder about this sometimes - at least in the commercial arena and dealing with private clients (as in no GC's, PM's)
The people we used to deal worked at the facility and had a say in how,what and who. Now that decision gets made by someone off site usually by someone who
A. Only applies what they have been (wrongly) taught in college usually by a prof who never worked in any trade. Focus on price b/c before things go wrong with a cheapo install either
1. You'll have moved on
2. The building will have been sold
B. I admit this is bias - No one under 30 seems to have outgrown their stupidness and these are the decision makers

They don't live in the building so they have no ownership for anything or the headaches the locals have to deal with.


----------

